# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Paizo Announces System-Neutral Open RPG License

## Renegade Paladin

Apropos of _nothing at all_, I'm sure.  As of time of posting their website has crashed; announcement reproduced below.  




> *Paizo Announces System-Neutral Open RPG License*
> 
> Thursday, January 12, 2023
> 
> For the last several weeks, as rumors of Wizards of the Coasts new version of the Open Game License began circulating among publishers and on social media, gamers across the world have been asking what Paizo plans to do in light of concerns regarding Wizards of the Coasts rumored plan to de-authorize the existing OGL 1.0(a). We have been awaiting further information, hoping that Wizards would realize that, for more than 20 years, the OGL has been a mutually beneficial license which should notand cannotbe revoked. While we continue to await an answer from Wizards, we strongly feel that Paizo can no longer delay making our own feelings about the importance of Open Gaming a part of the public discussion.
> 
> We believe that any interpretation that the OGL 1.0 or 1.0(a) were intended to be revocable or able to be deauthorized is incorrect, and with good reason.
> 
> We were there.
> ...

----------


## Atranen

OGL 1.0 is good and dead now, regardless of what happens over the next few days. It's been a good run. Good on Paizo for keeping the open gaming idea alive.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

I smile at the prospect of the cat herding that it will take to get this coalition to form - indie gamers tend to be fiercely independent for a variety of reasons -  but maybe a few of the people at Paizo have the leadership skills to do it. 
I'll get some popcorn. This movie may have a happy ending.

----------


## Palanan

And there's no redemption arc for this movie's villain.

----------


## Anonymouswizard

> OGL 1.0 is good and dead now, regardless of what happens over the next few days. It's been a good run. Good on Paizo for keeping the open gaming idea alive.


I mean, there's also some games released under various Creative Commons licences, with at least Fate being CC-BY (which is pretty much as open as you can get without being public domain). Open Gaming was never going to die, OGL was a popular choice (Fate was also released under OGL1.0) but by no means the only one.

No, I don't see CC-BY becoming dominant, CC-NC maybe but Creative Commons is possibly too free for most companies (particularly the unrestricted sharing). I guess we'll see which of the next handfuls of open licences becomes popular.

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: we know this is an important topic, but as previously stated, we're pressing pause on it for now until we figure out how we can (or even IF we can) host this discussion within the bounds of the existing Forum Rules. Please don't start new threads on this topic, please don't respond to any that are started, and please report any that appear. Thank you.

----------

